# Typical Canadian Baby Boy



## Flatlander (Jul 7, 2004)

> > > >        A Canadian Is Drinking In A New York Bar.... 

    He gets a call on his cell phone. He hangs up, grinning from ear to ear & orders a round of drinks for everybody in the bar  because, he announces, his wife has just produced a typical Canadian baby boy weighing 25 pounds.    

    Nobody can believe that any new baby can weigh in at 25 pounds, but the Canadian just shrugs, "That's about average up North, folks. Like I said, my boy's a typical Canadian baby boy." 
   Congratulations showered him from all around & many exclamations of "WOW!" were heard.    One woman actually fainted due to sympathy pains.     

    Two weeks later the Canadian returns to the bar.   The bartender says "Say, you're the father of that typical Canadian baby that weighed 25 pounds at birth, aren't you?   Everybody's been makin' bets about how big he'd be in two weeks.   We were gonna call you... so how much does he weigh now?" 
    The proud father answers, "Seventeen pounds."   The bartender is puzzled & concerned. "What happened?  He already weighed 25 pounds the day he was born!    
    The Canadian father takes a slow swig from his *Molson Canadian*, wipes his lips on his shirt sleeve, leans into the bartender & proudly says, 

"Had him circumcised"


----------



## Gary Crawford (Jul 7, 2004)

roflmao!!


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 7, 2004)

:lool:


----------



## Scout_379 (Jul 26, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

:boing2:


----------



## Sarah (Jul 26, 2004)

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001


----------



## Insedia_Cantharis (Aug 3, 2004)

lol, I'm a Canuk female.

I've met 'em. many could use it. Not all, but many.


----------



## Fight with attitude (Aug 3, 2004)

Insedia_Cantharis said:
			
		

> lol, I'm a Canuk female.
> 
> I've met 'em. many could use it. Not all, but many.


EEWWW to much info...or maybe I'm misinterpreting your post.


----------



## Insedia_Cantharis (Aug 3, 2004)

Get you're mind out of the gutter! Meant that many could use hearing this joke, keep them in line! HONESTLY!


----------



## Andrew Green (Aug 3, 2004)

Proud to be Canadian


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 3, 2004)

Stoolman...it all makes sense....now we know why you are always so happy!artyon: have to make me a trip up north one a these days  ...


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 3, 2004)

http://www.mapquest.com/


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 4, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> http://www.mapquest.com/


BIG BIG


----------

